# Puppies do not chew food, they just gulp it.



## missjoe (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm new to large breed puppies, i grew up with small dogs.

Anyway, I have 2 lab/shepherd mix, females. I started them on Purina one, that is what the foster parents were giving then since they were 3 weeks old, they are now 13 weeks going on 14. I did lots of research and even this forum helped me see the light about how bad most dog food is. I changed today to CANIDAE (ALS) I plan on changing them slowly over the next 5 to 7 days. I have read many positive things about it and it seems very balanced. 

My main question is that they never seem to chew their food. The only thing I could think of is that their foster parents just left food out all the time? They eat 4 times a day measured portions and each time they gulp it down as fast as possible, They get a few treats daily mainly for training and obedience. Lots of chew bones and toys. I just wonder will this lack of chewing affect their teeth or digestion either now or later in life? Their stool is semi hard, compact and they have bowel movements anywhere from 2 to 3 times a day each.

Just wondering if this is an issue or not? t
Thanks to all who reply


----------



## Abbysdad (Dec 23, 2007)

Great question! I like to know as well. My Abby eats like it's her last meal. I have listen to her eat and I don't hear any chewing! I know of ways to slow her down but it would be feeding her out of a toy or by hand but not slowing her down when she eats out of her bowl. I guess I could duct tape her bowl to a smaller opening to make her slow down and chew!


----------



## shadowdog (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't know if it's normal or not, but our lab mix wolfed his food down for probably the first 3 or 4 months that we had him - got him when he was 6 weeks old. He's gradually slowed down, its still seems fast compared to our beagle but I have heard other lab owners say the same thing about their dogs.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Dogs do not need to chew their food to start digestion, as humans do to mix with saliva. Dog digestion starts in the stomach. So no worries if they wolf their food down since they don't have any physiological need to do so.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I think it's weird that my dog chews. He takes forever to eat his food. He can get a little piece of paper or trash and he will chew and chew and can't figure out how to swallow. I have all day to wander over and fish it out of his mouth. I've never seen anything go near a lab's mouth that didn't get instantly inhaled.


----------



## missjoe (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks to all who replyed. I've heard that it's not so bad about their eating habits, maybe just don't run them soon afterwards. Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## Abbysdad (Dec 23, 2007)

I just came home from Petsmart. I say a dog food bowl that was designed for dogs that eat too fast. It has dividers so they have to "work" at getting their meal. I bought one to try it out. Will see!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

If it concerns you...you can hand feed the dog by giving it just a few pieces at a time from your hand. I also had a friend who put just a bit of water on a cookie sheet and froze the kibble bits to the water on the sheet. The dog had no choice but to pick the food off as it defrosted.


----------



## Gypsy22 (Feb 17, 2008)

Luna did this tonight and while I was eating a sandwich (yes...a meal without pooping, begging or whining or any interuptions...so I thought) I looked up and she had just vomited it all back..


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I have one that chews, and one that doesn't.


----------



## pappimom (Jan 18, 2008)

I just fostered two skinny Lab rescue pups with this issue and I really needed them to keep their food down and gain weight. Spreading it out on a cookie sheet (one with a shallow lip) and feeding them separated by a baby gate to reduce the frantic 'competition factor' really worked well.


----------



## Priss and Pedro's Mama (Nov 4, 2007)

I know I'm coming in late here, but Pedro would be a gulper if I let him. He would actually eat so fast he gagged himself. Weirdo. I started putting just enough water in the bowl to cover the kibble. Slows him down enough he doesn't gag anymore. I still don't think he really chews it though. 

Priss is old, with bad/missing teeth. She chews one morsel at a time. Always has. Takes her for-stinking-ever to eat a meal.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

My 4 shelties are gulpers and my gsd chews every kibble 
lol
jamie


----------

